# Recommend a paint for interior Stable Walls?



## Sunflowers (7 May 2009)

My friend's stables are breeze block, and rather old and tired looking; can anyone suggest what's best to paint them with? - 

Thats on the inside of the stables - we'd like to paint them up to about 4 ft high probably.

I'd like to get a nice thick black paint but not sure whats best to go for... any ideas welcomed!

Thanks!


----------



## Blue-bear (7 May 2009)

We do white masonary paint for the top 3/4 of the walls then black bitumen based paint for the bottoms, find its tto dark if we do any more black


----------



## eoe (7 May 2009)

My stables are concrete block in an barn and the interior walls are painted with Sandtex Exterior Cornish Cream (green label not blue) I like it because its not as bright as white and it makes the barn look warmer.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (8 May 2009)

I vote anything pink lol x


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (8 May 2009)

We also use white masonary paint for top half and bitumastic for bottom. Looks very smart.


----------



## Passtheshampoo (8 May 2009)

Another vote for masonary paint we use black at the bottom and white at the top. Get's a tart up each spring.


----------



## Ludi-doodi (9 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Another vote for masonary paint we use black at the bottom and white at the top. Get's a tart up each spring. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Same here. Get the best you can afford, otherwise it'll take loads of coats for the paint to soak into the brickwork and then start to actually cover the walls.  I bought a one coat paint the first time I did it and it actually worked.  Wasn't the cheapest, but probably worth in the long run - didn't get a chance to redo it for almost 4 years after that but last year did it again and only used half a tin of each colour - got enough to do it again this year!


----------



## K_T (9 May 2009)

Do you think it would be okay to use black gloss?  I paint my stable every year with black masonry paint but after the winter it has rubbed off in places, especially where I hang the haynets.


----------



## palomino698 (10 May 2009)

Would the Sandtex and bitumen paints go straight onto brick or do they need some kind of undercoat or sealer?


----------

